# Those with more than one Malt question about food



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,

I have a question who do you make sure your malts get the right amount of food and that one malt isn't eating too much? 

I think Toby is eating his food and then chowing down on Sally Spirits food so I put down more food for Sally Spirit so she can eat. Problem Toby is gaining weight as he's being a little pig. :blink:

Linda


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I started crating mine during meal time for that reason and because I wanted them to eat different foods. Problem solved! :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness is on a prescription diet (dry) so I measure out exact amounts of each girl's food, add water to make it moist and yummy, say "who wants supper! supper supper supper!" and they chow down. It takes about 3 minutes to empty the bowls, and they each get their own.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I use a measuring cup. One of my girls gets a little more then the other. Initially, I fed them separately, but trained them to eat together. Each girl has her own bowl. They know not to eat each other's food. One of them eats fast, and one more slowly. They are very good at mealtime.:wub:


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

I might have to get a metal crate, Sally Spirit eats really slow where Toby will eat most of his then go check out her bowl then start eating hers. I've told him No and he will stop but if I leave the area where the bowls are Sally Spirit will follow me and I turn around and see Mr. Toby eating Sally Spirits food.

Linda


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I measure the food exactly. Lola, who is my really food obsessed girl gets fed away from the other two. She dosn't get back to their eating area until they are done. Lola eats her food really fast. I have been using a slow eat bowl for her with some sucess. The other two eat in a reasonable short period of time, maybe 15 minutes. All dishes go up and then they reunite. I don't let Lola eat with them because she started sharking their bowls and we were having squirmishes. This works.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Toby Cooper said:


> I might have to get a metal crate, Sally Spirit eats really slow where Toby will eat most of his then go check out her bowl then start eating hers. I've told him No and he will stop but if I leave the area where the bowls are Sally Spirit will follow me and I turn around and see Mr. Toby eating Sally Spirits food.
> 
> Linda


I have the same issue here.
Paris is more demanding and would (if given the chance) take the best parts out of her own bowl and Coco's bowl.
So I feed them at the same time but have Coco in the Xpen and Paris outside her Xpen in the kitchen.
That way Coco can relax.

Allthough I can stop Paris from food stealing by blocking her path,
it stresses Coco who will stop eating.
So it is better if they have a barrier between them.

And Tucker is NEVER loose when they are eating.
I put him in his puppy play pen when they eat.
He would probably get bold and try to sneak some.
And that would not go over well. 
As much as they all get along, I wouldn't trust them with him with meals around yet.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the information, when I go see my girls I always have problems their dog eats my dogs food and Toby would run and eat their dogs food. But sometimes when I go to girls houses I put Toby in room we are staying in and put his food down and he won't eat just wants out and I found out youngest daughters dog can open up my dog food container as he was chowing down the dog food I had brought. :w00t:

It always seems a challenge when I go visiting. Now I have one more Malt to watch and supervise. What we do for the love of our Malts!!! :HistericalSmiley:

Linda, Toby and Sally Spirit :thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to have the same issue with London and Preston. I previously fed them out of the same bowl because they weren't big on specific meal times. I tried separating them for meals once London had to go on a canned diet for her tummy issues. My husband would feed her upstairs while I fed Preston downstairs. After doing a week of that, I started feeding them both near the kitchen but several feet apart. I make dinner or breakfast while they eat so I can monitor them in case they try to steal each others food. Preston sometimes tries to sneak over to London's dish because she gets yummy canned food and he only has dry food right now. One thing that helped Preston focus on eating his meal right away was adding in Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes and Probiotics. They both love the taste of it and it is so good for them!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Each of mine get a different amount of food. All are in good weight, but Tilly weighs 8.3 lbs, Lacie weighs 6.1 lbs and Secret weighs 3.7 lbs.

All 3 are good eaters and eat their food as soon as I put it down. Tilly finishes first, even though she has the largest amount of food. Then she wants to move Secret out of the way and finish her bowl. I stand in the kitchen while they eat and if Tilly is trying to get Secrets food, I say "no, Tilly" and she stops and Secret keeps on eating. It only takes a couple of minutes for all of them to finish their food -- then it's time to play "Let's see if there's anything left in your bowl" where each one has to check out the other fluffs' dishes.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It only takes a couple of minutes for all of them to finish their food -- then it's time to play "Let's see if there's anything left in your bowl" where each one has to check out the other fluffs' dishes.[/QUOTE]

Mine do that, too.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My Butchie, rescued a little over a year ago, still thinks he has to scavenge and wolf his food, I guess. I safety-gate him away from the others. Then I feed the others about 7 feet apart, and stand guard near Annie and her bowl. 

Annie, the now toothless schnauzer, has to have an especially low fat diet and the kibble has to be soaked a long time, and then it takes her quite a long time to eat it. The other dogs wish they could eat that food, too, so I give each of them about 2 kibbles of it in their regular kibble and set a little aside for treats. I'm not sure if it tastes that much better or if it's just another form of eating competition.


----------

